# Can someone please draw Java?



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I just lost one of my bettas, Java. I would love something top remember him by as I only had one picture of him. :-( Here it is:
http://s22.postimg.org/76k0c6vy9/DSCF0162.jpg
I have no money to give so if you want payment, go somewhere else please.


----------



## Fortissimo (Aug 26, 2013)

May I use my Squiby adoptable template to do so? The far right one would be the one I would use. But I'll make it special for you  Sorry about Java, one of my bettas died recently and the other is currently on death's doorstep so I really do understand you.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Sure! Sorry to hear about your bettas. My advice would be to go get a new one ASAP. Worked for me ;-)


----------



## Fortissimo (Aug 26, 2013)

Now that I've owned a betta, I can't go without them. They make my day(and give me reviews of my instrument playing) But I'll get right on making your Java!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks man! I will frame it and keep it in my room!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh Indigo Betta loves to draw bettas , i am going to pm her to draw it for you. She did it for me and she also did a mesh betta for me which i just love  And you told me you will buy another betta,can't wait for the pictures. Please quarantine new betta though. I see people recommending it all the time. Just in case new betta is sick which happens a lot ,so do not cross contaminated any equipment between Red and new fish. Just keep him in the separate tank for a few weeks and don't share


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

You could maybe fill in a form in my art thread :-D Although, it could take some time to finish it as the list is kinda long, if you're okay with that?


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

sunlight said:


> Oh Indigo Betta loves to draw bettas , i am going to pm her to draw it for you. She did it for me and she also did a mesh betta for me which i just love  And you told me you will buy another betta,can't wait for the pictures. Please quarantine new betta though. I see people recommending it all the time. Just in case new betta is sick which happens a lot ,so do not cross contaminated any equipment between Red and new fish. Just keep him in the separate tank for a few weeks and don't share


Ok, I will PM her. Java didn't die from sickness, I saw Red just about to finish him off after he was lying on the bottom and separated them.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Asira said:


> You could maybe fill in a form in my art thread :-D Although, it could take some time to finish it as the list is kinda long, if you're okay with that?


I'm gonna try IndigoBetta first.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

sunlight said:


> Oh Indigo Betta loves to draw bettas , i am going to pm her to draw it for you. She did it for me and she also did a mesh betta for me which i just love  And you told me you will buy another betta,can't wait for the pictures. Please quarantine new betta though. I see people recommending it all the time. Just in case new betta is sick which happens a lot ,so do not cross contaminated any equipment between Red and new fish. Just keep him in the separate tank for a few weeks and don't share


Oh, wait. You PM'd her? LOL


----------



## Raeya (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Raeya (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry for your loss hope that picture helps i'm not the best drawer but i did try my best


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is a drawing of him! It was hard to draw+color his head


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's my drawing of Java, hope you like!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I saw that you posted and I clicked faster than I have ever clicked before! THAT IS AWESOME!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Here's my drawing of Java, hope you like!


How do you draw scales? I love drawing bettas but scales will be the death of me.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Ditto, I just leave the scales out.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I drew Java for you in a sort of mosaic style, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you! That is a really cool style! I will add it to Java's album later today!


----------

